# Changing Rooms



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I am using scene setters this year. In my hallway im using the peeling wallpaper set. I wanted to use the stone wall set for my living room and do a facade over my fireplace. Do you think that would be lame? Changing the rooms like that. Obviously you wouldnt have a brick "castle-like" room and a plaster room in a real house, but ... HELP


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't think it will look lame. You could have both plaster & stone in a real house, just not as likely in North America 

I use Scene Setters as well. I think they give a lot of bang for the buck. They work great transforming my unfinished basement. I used the wallpaper & wainscoating on most of my largest area, but didn't have enough to go all the way around. I had the stone & skull pillar set around so I used that along one wall. To ease the transition in the two corners I brought the stone around & then had the wall paper kinda hanging down over it & made the edge jagged. I was going for the effect that all the walls are stone, but were covered up in a remodel at some point.

I was worried about mixing the scenes as well, but people said it looked great. Works for me!

Are you having a party?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey everybody!!! Party at Turtle's house!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOH yes definately...ALL are invited


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

No problem mixing the walls. Just put the stone pattern on all the outside walls and the plaster-and-lath pattern on the interior walls. Boom. It's logical and you get to mix your scenes.


----------

